# Profibusmaster "S7-kompatibel" nach "DVP1" umstellen !?!



## moeins (15 Mai 2008)

In der angefügten Anleitung(S7-Hilfe)  stehts ja schön beschrieben. Nur leider finde ich das Beschriebene in Punkt 2. überhaupt nicht. Wo um Himmels willen ist die Klappliste "DP-Mode" versteckt, wo man die Betriebsart umstellen kann?
Ich bin in der HWKonfig und mache einen Doppelklick auf "DP"(Steckplatz X2) von der CPU. Und dann?
Screenshots wären sehr hilfreich.

S7 Manager V5.4 SP3 HF1


----------



## marlob (15 Mai 2008)

Welche CPU?


----------



## HaDi (15 Mai 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, geht das nur bei 400ern (incl. 318-2).

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## ChristophD (15 Mai 2008)

Hi,

bei SIMOTION Baugruppen geht das auch.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## moeins (16 Mai 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Welche CPU?


314-2 DP und 315-T CPU


----------



## ChristophD (16 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die können das nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## marlob (16 Mai 2008)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die können das nicht.
> 
> ...


falsch!!!
siehe hier
Welche SIMATIC S7-Master unterstützen die PROFIBUS-DPV1-Funktionserweiterungen?


----------



## marlob (16 Mai 2008)

Hier noch ein Zitat aus der Siemens FAQ
Wie erkenne ich, ob mein S7-300/400 Master DPV1-Funktionalitäten unterstützt?



> …
> *S7-300 CPUs:*
> Bei einer S7-300 (außer CPU 318-2 DP) ist der DP-Mode einer DP-Schnittstelle nicht parametrierbar. Hier können Sie die DP-Funktionalität anhand folgender Vorgehensweisen erkennen:
> *Einbinden einer GSD-Datei eines DPV1-Slaves
> ...


----------



## ChristophD (16 Mai 2008)

Hi,

und wieder was gelernt.
Hatte bisher nur auf die Hilfe geschaut, dort steht das es nur für die 400'er Reihe geht und bei der 300'er nur bei der 318-2.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

